
Ask HN: How Do You Market A Hotel Comparison Website? - johnmoore
Any Ideas how you can drive the right traffic to your site without it coming over as spam.<p>I know the site isn&#x27;t perfect I am still getting some things sorted. Like the cars and flights and some other shit.<p>I am saving up money to get the logo re-done.<p>I used a free £50 google adwords voucher and all google did was put it on pages which weren&#x27;t relevant. When I questioned it with them, they rang me and said the pages where relevant, which is bullshit.<p>Here is an example.<p>Most of my clicks where from http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tvmao.com&#x2F;<p>Which was a Chinese site I don&#x27;t mind the Chinese since it is a growing economy.  But there 195 clicks didn&#x27;t even appear in google analytics. So that wiped £5.80 of my budget.<p>Here is another example.<p>gamesandapps.com was 66 clicks which cost me £2.59 of my budget. I don&#x27;t even know where the site display&#x27;s it&#x27;s ads.<p>So since the display ads wiped out 4&#x2F;5 of my budget and 90 Percent weren&#x27;t relevant I think I will stick to search in future which isn&#x27;t on default so lession learnt, so watch out newbies to the wonderful world of Google AdWords.<p>Any other sites, which work, to market your site?<p>My site is www.cutpricedhotels.com
======
murtza
Here are some ideas to consider:

1\. When I see a domain name with the keywords you are targeting, I associate
it with spam. My advice is to come up with a memorable name that is less than
10 letters. Think along the lines of Kayak, Hipmunk, Expedia, and Orbitz for
inspiration.

2\. Figure out why your site is different, and make it your focus. Why should
I use this site over Kayak? For example, in addition to Kayak, I will check
StudentUniverse, a travel aggregator that focuses on students because they
offer discounted rates for my age group.

3\. Pick a niche to start with. For example, one niche is Americans who want
to travel to China. Many Americans do not know about Elong, Qunar, or Ctrip.
If you make it easy to discover these sites, this will provide value for your
users.

4\. Once you figure out why you are different and you have a picked a target
demographic, start driving traffic to your site by contacting people through
email, forum posts, and partnerships.

Let's stick with the example above about Americans going to China. I would
first email Americans living in China that are writing blogs, and ask them to
let you do a guest post about your site. Write about how it is hard to book
hotels in China when you are new to the country, and why your site could be
helpful for their readers. Second, I would respond to posts where people have
questions about booking hotels in China (Thorn Tree Travel forum, R/China,
R/travel, Quora, Twitter). Do not spam or you will get deleted. Provide
valuable information as a subject matter expert. Third, set up strategic
parternships. For example, trade links with websites related to travel in
China but in different industries, such as businesses focused on day tours
like visiting the Great Wall.

5\. I think there is a lot of good literature out there for Google Search
Adwords, so I will focus on Google Display Ads. Use the feature that allows
you to add a list of sites to display your ads on. Make a list of 250 websites
you want target that are relevant to your niche, and only displays ads there.
Then track which sites are sending you people that are converting.

I hope that helps for now. Feel free to email me to discuss further.

~~~
johnmoore
Some good ideas here murtza cheers, legend.

------
bjlorenzen
Compare
[http://compare.cutpricedhotels.com/Place/Bellevue.htm](http://compare.cutpricedhotels.com/Place/Bellevue.htm)
to
[http://www.hotelscombined.com/Place/Bellevue.htm](http://www.hotelscombined.com/Place/Bellevue.htm)

I feel like this guy is skimming another OTA...

------
danprime
I would spend some time and find out where your target users are hanging out
online. Then, assuming the places they hang out are not competing websites,
figure out how to advertise on those places.

How? Perhaps try surveying completely random (non-friend, non-related) people
(at a cafe or perhaps a wifi park. Say something like "Hello, I'm John. I'm
conducting a survey and I only need __ seconds of your time. <Show them a
tablet/laptop/internet device> If you wanted to compare <name of two hotels>
what would type in google/bing/duckduckgo/whatever?"

Be sure to record what they search for and look for trends.

2) Ask a follow up question, what site(s) do they go to when they're
preparing/researching for a trip.

3) Thank them for their time!

It'll cost you an afternoon or two but you'll definitely gain more insights
than looking at google analytics.

------
luxpir
Based on the title, I wanted to offer some advice. You're in the UK, even
closer to home and more intriguing. You mention some real figures too, great.

But now I look closer, you only seem involved to make a 'quick buck'. You
haven't taken long enough to look at Adwords to turn off the 'Display network'
ads, and then went on to blame Google and pester their staff rather than RTFM.

The problem you're solving isn't very interesting in itself, which is perhaps
why I sense so much urgency to make money, not to solve people's problems.
Maybe work on something you actually care about? £50 of free credit to market
a whole startup isn't exactly pushing the boat out.

I might have more constructive things to say if you actually care :)

~~~
johnmoore
It is not a case of a quick buck it is to give me some income which will fund
my proper start-up [http://www.dashoot.com](http://www.dashoot.com)

Difference between a UK startup and a US startup.

A Uk startup tries to start small build revenue with business model sell at a
high price.

A US startup builds small demo gets funding, hires staff build's it bigger
sell's at a high price or then develops business model.

Google adwords is not user friendly and it is badly designed you shouldn't
have to read a huge manual or read up on it. It should ask you how to
configure it, not configure it yourself with its hidden menus. Plus when you
put money into you account in adwords it doesn't acknowledges that the money
is deposited until a few hours later so at first you think it didn't work.
Which goes back to the bad design.

With 90 percent of the search market within the UK you have to use google. If
google can't market your site properly on its display ad network with 50 quid
there is no point giving it a couple of grand. You might as well piss the
money up the wall.

I actual care about travelling for I went travelling around the world in 2008
to 2009 after finishing my computer science degree.

~~~
luxpir
You could have stopped after the first sentence, that was the useful part. Not
sure many here need a lesson on the nature of startups, how Adwords works or
how Google dominates the market.

You're right that if you can't get the £50 to show some promise it's not worth
spending more - but you blame Google for not getting it to work, when they
actually give you all the tools to sort out a cheap and efficient campaign
yourself. It might not be 100% perfect, but if you consider why that is and
the amount Google are doing behind the scenes, then go on to work around the
constraints, you'd probably not need to blame them for your (generous) free
credit running out with no profit.

So you're bootstrapping another startup; why use startup B to fund startup A?
Especially when startup B is in a highly competitive market. The current best
practice seems to be to do 'customer development' (look up Steve Blank) or to
basically validate your market before launch, during launch and then get
paying customers ASAP. So why not just ditch cutpricedhotels (which is a
spelling mistake, btw, unless intentional - agree with other commenter on
domain name for that reason - another sign of a lack of attention to detail)
and focus on your main startup? Get it paying for you?

Perhaps to get that going you could try putting up some real cash (now you
know how _not_ to do it) and testing the market for a landing page on
dashoot.com. I came across a decent roundup of things to do for a profitable
Adwords campaign which I think you'd benefit from [1].

Otherwise just head back to the drawing board and try to get paying customers
interested in dashoot.com - I couldn't quite figure out what it does from the
site as it is.

All of the above of course meant in a 'good luck, but stay realistic' kind of
way.

[1] [http://blog.kissmetrics.com/profitable-google-adwords-
campai...](http://blog.kissmetrics.com/profitable-google-adwords-campaign/)

------
DonCarlitos
With all due respect, asking coders to weigh-in on marketing may not be your
best move. It may be more productive for you to join some Linked-in
software/digital marketing groups, then pose the question there. The simple
answers to your questions are: don't just depend on ads, but tightly target
the ads you do use; use PR to the extent you make key editors, podcasters,
bloggers and twitter personalities aware of your site; make a Facebook
fan/site page; open a Twitter acct., follow key people in the
travel/hospitality industry, then get them involved... it's a lot of work. The
alternative, fund marketing and hire a firm to do it for you.

~~~
johnmoore
Yeah but anyone who creates a startup has to take marketing into account.

You could have the best website in the world but without marketing or driving
traffic to the site makes it a lame duck.

------
piratebroadcast
Try advertising on specific travel-related subreddits, and disabling the
comment functionality.

------
sixQuarks
Nice site. How did you get all that content? Kind of reminds me of booking.com

~~~
johnmoore
I hope to add more content in the blog, and build that up with places to visit
and see.

My site searches booking.com, expedia, last minute, hotels.com because
sometimes booking.com isn't always the cheapest.

